# i drew a betta =]



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i just got bored so i drew two pictures betta's here they are:
i dont know if there good








then this one (not so good)








tell me what you think


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

..............whoah................. 

i got a blank coloring pic and made one on paint! check my avvie!


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

I like the details you put into the second image. Very nice.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Did you draw them on a tablet? They're great!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

GAAAASP! I love both of them!!! Wow! You have talent! I wish I could draw a fish! XD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

this was on PC but thx


----------

